# Artifact Detection problem.



## flub97 (Aug 23, 2004)

I have an X800 Pro which will run with a memory clock of around 480MHz. 

I am using the 0.22 beta. 

There is some kind of problem with artifacts 'stickng'

When I 'Find Max Mem' the memory clock will wind up till an artifact is detected, I can usually see a yellow glitch somewhere on the image. The mem clock then starts winding down but often the yellow glitch will remain and the same Delta and pixel count will be displayed.  The mem clock will continue to wind down till it hits the lower limit I configured and then Atitool screws up with the 'Set Clock' button flickering and the machine needs a hard reset to recover.

Here is a log where a sticky artifact happened

2004-08-23 16:48:30	Find Max Memory started...
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2004-08-23 16:48:33	Clock set to: 523.80 / 481.10
2004-08-23 16:48:36	Clock set to: 523.80 / 481.90
2004-08-23 16:48:39	Clock set to: 523.80 / 482.70
2004-08-23 16:48:42	Clock set to: 523.80 / 483.60
2004-08-23 16:48:45	Clock set to: 523.80 / 484.00
2004-08-23 16:48:48	Clock set to: 523.80 / 486.00
2004-08-23 16:48:51	Clock set to: 523.80 / 488.10
2004-08-23 16:48:51	Artifacts detected after 00:21.59.	1 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:48:54	Last message repeated 9 times.
2004-08-23 16:48:54	Clock set to: 523.80 / 488.00
2004-08-23 16:48:54	Artifacts detected after 00:00.71.	1 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:48:57	Last message repeated 4 times.
2004-08-23 16:48:57	Clock set to: 523.80 / 485.90
2004-08-23 16:48:58	Artifacts detected after 00:03.28.	1 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:00	Last message repeated 525 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:00	Clock set to: 523.80 / 483.90
2004-08-23 16:49:00	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	1 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:03	Last message repeated 769 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:03	Clock set to: 523.80 / 483.50
2004-08-23 16:49:03	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	4 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:06	Last message repeated 770 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:06	Clock set to: 523.80 / 482.60
2004-08-23 16:49:06	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:09	Last message repeated 770 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:09	Clock set to: 523.80 / 481.80
2004-08-23 16:49:09	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:12	Last message repeated 765 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:12	Clock set to: 523.80 / 481.00
2004-08-23 16:49:12	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:15	Last message repeated 770 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:15	Clock set to: 523.80 / 479.70
2004-08-23 16:49:15	Artifacts detected after 00:00.01.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:18	Last message repeated 765 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:18	Clock set to: 523.80 / 479.20
2004-08-23 16:49:18	Artifacts detected after 00:00.01.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:21	Last message repeated 765 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:21	Clock set to: 523.80 / 478.60
2004-08-23 16:49:21	Artifacts detected after 00:00.01.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:24	Last message repeated 762 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:24	Clock set to: 523.80 / 477.60
2004-08-23 16:49:24	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:27	Last message repeated 766 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:27	Clock set to: 523.80 / 475.60
2004-08-23 16:49:27	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Last message repeated 670 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Last message repeated 65 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Clock set to: 523.80 / 473.50
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.01.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Last message repeated 30 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:01:00
2004-08-23 16:49:30	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:33	Last message repeated 704 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:33	Clock set to: 523.80 / 472.50
2004-08-23 16:49:33	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:36	Last message repeated 760 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:36	Clock set to: 523.80 / 471.40
2004-08-23 16:49:36	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:39	Last message repeated 760 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:39	Clock set to: 523.80 / 471.20
2004-08-23 16:49:39	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:42	Last message repeated 760 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:42	Clock set to: 523.80 / 471.00
2004-08-23 16:49:42	Artifacts detected after 00:00.01.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:45	Last message repeated 755 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:45	Clock set to: 523.80 / 469.30
2004-08-23 16:49:45	Artifacts detected after 00:00.01.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:48	Last message repeated 758 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:48	Clock set to: 523.80 / 469.10
2004-08-23 16:49:48	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:51	Last message repeated 760 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:51	Clock set to: 523.80 / 468.80
2004-08-23 16:49:51	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:54	Last message repeated 755 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:54	Clock set to: 523.80 / 467.30
2004-08-23 16:49:54	Artifacts detected after 00:00.01.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:49:57	Last message repeated 750 times.
2004-08-23 16:49:57	Clock set to: 523.80 / 466.30
2004-08-23 16:49:57	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:50:00	Last message repeated 755 times.
2004-08-23 16:50:00	Clock set to: 523.80 / 465.70
2004-08-23 16:50:00	Artifacts detected after 00:00.01.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:50:03	Last message repeated 755 times.
2004-08-23 16:50:03	Clock set to: 523.80 / 465.20
2004-08-23 16:50:03	Artifacts detected after 00:00.01.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:50:06	Last message repeated 750 times.
2004-08-23 16:50:06	Clock set to: 523.80 / 465.00
2004-08-23 16:50:06	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:50:09	Last message repeated 755 times.
2004-08-23 16:50:09	Clock set to: 523.80 / 463.90
2004-08-23 16:50:09	Artifacts detected after 00:00.01.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:50:12	Last message repeated 750 times.
2004-08-23 16:50:12	Clock set to: 523.80 / 463.10
2004-08-23 16:50:12	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:50:15	Last message repeated 750 times.
2004-08-23 16:50:15	Clock set to: 523.80 / 462.30
2004-08-23 16:50:15	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:50:18	Last message repeated 750 times.
2004-08-23 16:50:18	Clock set to: 523.80 / 461.00
2004-08-23 16:50:18	Artifacts detected after 00:00.01.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:50:21	Last message repeated 750 times.
2004-08-23 16:50:21	Clock set to: 523.80 / 459.00
2004-08-23 16:50:21	Artifacts detected after 00:00.00.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:50:24	Last message repeated 745 times.
2004-08-23 16:50:24	Clock set to: 523.80 / 456.90
2004-08-23 16:50:24	Artifacts detected after 00:00.01.	7 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 16:50:26	Last message repeated 450 times.
2004-08-23 16:50:26	Scan aborted. Total runtime: 116 seconds.	Artifact-free: 0 seconds.	Core: 523.80 Mhz	Memory: 456.90 Mhz


----------



## flub97 (Aug 23, 2004)

I just remembered something. 

The card is an X800 Pro modded for 16 pipes and flashed with the ATI XT BIOS. 

The card will not run (in 3D) at the BIOS default clocks. 

I suspect that artifact scanning uses a reference image created at the card BIOS default clock speeds (limited by any maximum the user configured).  If this reference image has artifacts then all scans will show these as errors. 

I guess Atitool needs an option to set the clock frequency used to generate the reference image, or at least be smart enough not to use a frequency higher than it is currently trying to test


----------

